# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل احتفل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بميلاده كما يفعل البعض أم لا أرجو منكم التوجيه ؟

## أحمد بن فتحى السخاوى

مكتبة الفتاوى : فتاوى نور على الدرب (نصية) : التوحيد والعقيدة  
 * السؤال: هذا السائل طاهري محمد من الجزائر يقول فضيلة الشيخ هل احتفل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بميلاده كما يفعل البعض أم لا أرجو منكم التوجيه والنصح في هذا الموضوع مأجورين؟
*
* الجواب * *الشيخ: الحمد لله رب العالمين وأصلي وأسلم على نبينا محمدٍ خاتم النبيين وإمام المتقين وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسانٍ إلى يوم الدين لم يحتفل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذكرى ميلاده ولم يحتفل بذلك أبو بكر ولا عمر ولا عثمان ولا علي ولا غيرهم من الصحابة الكرام رضي الله عنهم ولم يحتفل بذلك التابعون لهم بإحسانٍ إلى يوم الدين ولا تابعو التابعين ولا أئمة المسلمين وإنما ابتدع هذا الاحتفال بذكرى مولد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أثناء المائة الرابعة أي بعد ثلاثمائة سنة من هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ولا شك أن الحامل لهذا الاحتفال ممن أسسه لا شك أنه إن شاء الله تعالى حب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لكن حب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام إنما يتبين حقيقةً بإتباع الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام فمن كان للرسول أحب كان له أتبع بلا شك ومن كان للرسول أتبع كان ذلك أدل على محبته لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ولهذا يقول المبتدعون لأهل السنة المتمسكين بها يقولون إن هؤلاء لا يحبون الرسول صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ونقول سبحان الله ايهما أقرب إلى حب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام من شرع في دينه ما ليس منه أو من تمسك بهديه وسنته الجواب لا شك أنه الثاني أن من تمسك بهديه وسنته فهو أشد حباً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ممن ابتدع في شريعته ما لم يشرعه عليه الصلاة والسلام بل إن البدعة الشرعية في دين الله مضمونها القدح برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كأن المبتدع يقول إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاهل بمشروعية هذه البدعة أو إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عالم بمشروعيته لكن كتمه عن أمته وكلا الأمرين قدحٌ واضح في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم فإذا تأمل المبتدع ما تتضمنه بدعته من اللوازم الفاسدة لاستغفر الله منها ولعاد إلى السنة فوراً بدون أي واعظ وخلاصة القول في الجواب على هذا السؤال أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يحتفل بذكرى ميلاده أبداً ولا خلفاؤه الراشدون ولا الصحابة ولا التابعون ولا تابعو التابعين ولا أئمة المسلمين وإنما حدث ذلك من بعض الولاة واستمر الناس عليه بعد يومنا هذا ولكني واثقٌ بإذن الله عز وجل أن هذه الصحوة المباركة التي في شباب الأمة الإسلامية سوف تقضي على هذه البدعة وسوف تزول شيئاً فشيئاً كما تبين ذلك في بعض البلاد الإسلامية ممن تذكروا حين ذكروا واتعظوا حين وعظوا ولم يعودوا إلى هذه البدعة قد يقول المبتدع أنا لم أحدث شيئاً أنا أصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأذكره بالخير وأثني عليه وأحيي ذكراه في القلوب نقول هذا حسن الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم محمودة والثناء عليه بما هو يستحق محمود وكذلك إحياء ذكراه محمود ولكن الله عز وجل ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم شرع لأمته ما تحصل به الذكرى والمحبة على غير هذا الوجه نحن نذكر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في كل عبادة هذا هو الذي ينبغي لنا أن نفعله أي أن نذكر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل عبادة وذلك لأن كل عبادة مبنية على أمرين على الإخلاص لله والمتابعة لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحينما تشعر بأنك في عبادتك متبعٌ لرسول الله سيكون هذا ذكرى لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك أيضاً نحن نذكر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ونرفع شأنه وذكراه في أعلى الأمكنة في كل يومٍ وليلة خمس مرات في الآذان نقول في كل آذان أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله وهذه إحياءٌ لذكراه وإعلاءٌ لشأنه من على المنارات في الأصوات المرتفعة ونقول أيضاً مرةً ثانية عند القيام للصلاة في الإقامة أشهد أن محمداً رسول الله أي ذكرى أعظم من هذه الذكرى كذلك إذا فرغنا من الوضوء نقول أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله كذلك في الصلاة في التشهد نقول أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله في كل أحوالنا في كل عباداتنا نحن نذكر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام لأن العبادة إخلاصٌ وإتباع إخلاصٌ لرب العالمين وإتباعٌ لرسول رب العالمين فهي إحياء الذكرى فلا حاجة أن نبتدع في شريعة الله ما ليس منها من أجل إحياء الذكرى ثم إنها كما قال بعض أهل العلم إحياء ذكرى الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في هذه الليلة يوجب أن ينسى ذكر الرسول في هذه الليلة وأن يترقب هؤلاء مجيء هذه الليلة ليحيوا ذكرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها لهذا نوجه اخواننا المسلمين من على هذا المنبر ألا وهو منبر نورٌ على الدرب من إذاعة المملكة العربية السعودية نوجه جميع إخواننا المسلمين إلى أن يتدبروا الأمر وينظروا فيه ويحرصوا على إتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وإتباع الخلفاء الراشدين حيث أمرنا بإتباعهم قال الله تعالى (والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎) وانتبـه لهـذا القيد اتبعـوهم بإحسان والإحسان إتباع آثارهم حقيقةً فعلاً وتركاً (والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎  ‎‎‎‎‎ رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه) وقال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام (عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي تمسكوا بها وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور) فليتدبر اخواننا المسلين في بقاع الأرض ليتدبروا هذه المسألة وليقولوا في أنفسهم أنحن خيرٌ أم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولو كان خيراً لسبقونا إليه أنحن أشد حباً من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أصحابه أنحن أشد حرصاً على الطاعات من أصحابه كل هذا الجواب فيه لا وإذا كان الجواب فيه لا فليكن أيضاً الجواب في الاحتفال بذكرى مولده لا وليعلموا أنهم إذا تركوا ذلك لله عز وجل وتحقيقاً لإتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فسيجعل الله في قلوبهم من الإيمان بالله ورسوله ومحبة الله ورسوله ما لم يكن فيها عند وجود هذه الاحتفالات التي يدعون أنها ذكرى لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم.* 
من فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن صاح العثيمين رحمه الله

----------


## أسـامة

رحم الله العلامة العثيمين.. وجزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## صالح المطيري

*شبهة عن مشروعية زيادة العبادة في يوم المولد النبوي، والجواب عنها*

الشيخ / هيثم الحداد
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبيّنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد..

فقد سألني بعض الإخوة عن جواب لشبهة نسبها إلى بعض الدعاة، الذي لا نشكّ في إخلاصهم وحماسهم، لكن لا نستبعد أن تكون هذه الشبهة قد دخلت عليهم من عدم تخصصهم في العلم الشرعي، هذا إن صحّت النسبة له، حيث يقول: 

إن تخصيص يوم ميلاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعبادة زائدة، لا سيّما الصيام، أمر مشروع، دلّ عليه حديث أبي قتادة حينما سُئِلَ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عَنْ صَوْمِ يَوْمِ الاثْنَيْنِ، قَال:َ« ذَاكَ يَوْمٌ وُلِدْتُ فِيهِ وَيَوْمٌ بُعِثْتُ » أَوْ « أُنْزِلَ عَلَيَّ فِيهِ »، رواه مسلم، وغيره. 

فذكر أن علّة الصيام هي كون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولد فيه، وبعث فيه، فجعل مناط تخصيصه بعبادة زائدة، كونه يوم ميلاده، ويوم مبعثه. وبما أن الحكم يدور مع علّته وجوداً وعدماً، فلا شك أن تخصيص يوم ميلاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعبادة زائدة، لا سيّما الصيام، أمرٌ أقلّ ما يقال فيه إنه مشروع، ثم نُسِبَ لهذا الداعية أنه لا يقر الموالد التي تعمل في بعض البلاد العربية، والاحتفالات التي تقام من أجل هذه المناسبة، كما لا يقرّ ما يجري فيها من منكرات..

فحُصِرَ الخطأ في هذا، مما يهيِّءُ القاريء أو المستمع لقبول رأيه، فليس هو من أهل البِدع الذين يقرّون الموالد، لكنه متوسّط القول، مستدلٌّ بالأدلة. 

والجواب على هذه الشبهة: 

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين، وبعد، 

فلا شك أن هذه الشبهة، قويّة أمام من لم يتسلح بسلاح العلم الشرعي، لا سيّما طرق الاستدلال، وطرائق الاستنباط، والتي تدرّس في أصول الفقه، ولهذا فإننا ننصح طلبة العلم دائماً، بالتعمُّق في دراسة أصول الفقه، الذي يورِّثُ الإنسان بتوفيق الله منهجاً معتدلاً في النظر والاستدلال. 

أما من تضلّع من أصول الفقه، وفهم طرق الاستدلال، فإن هذه الشبهة ستتهاوى أمامه بمجرد النظر إليها، وهذا بيان ذلك: 

أولاً: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سُئِل عن صيام يوم الإثنين، ولم يُسأل عن صيام يوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول، فالعلّة إذاً: تخصيص يوم الإثنين بالصيام، وليس تخصيص يوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول بالصيام، ولهذا فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفسه وهو المشرّع، لم يخصص يوم الثاني عشر بالصيام، بل خصص يوم الإثنين بالصيام، وفرق كبير بين السببّين، فالصواب أن العلّة هي كون يوم الإثنين يوم مولده، ويوم بعثه فيه، ويوم إنزال القرآن عليه. 

ثانياً: فلو قال قائل: فأنتم تقرّون بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نظر إلى ميلاده، واعتبره مؤثراً في الحكم، حيث قال: « ذلك يوم ولدت فيه »، فنقول، نعم هذا صواب، لقد نظر إلى يوم ميلاده وجعله مؤثراً في الحكم، ولكن بقي النظر في يوم الميلاد ما هو، هل هو الإثنين، أم الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول؟. ولا شكّ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل الميزة لكونه يوم الإثنين -لا لكونه الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول-، ولو نظر النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم للأخير، لخصّه عينَه بذلك الصيام، ولرأينا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتحرّى في كل سنة شهر ربيع الأول، بل يتحرى يوم الثاني عشر منه، بصرف النظر، هل كان يوم إثنين أو جمعة أو غيرها..

وهذا لم يرد، حسب ما قرأنا، في حديث صحيح، بل ولا وضعيف أيضاً. 

ومما يؤكد هذا، أن العلماء أنفسهم، اختلفوا في تحديد يوم مولده صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقيل هو يوم الثاني، أو الثامن، أو العاشر، أو الثاني عشر، أو السابع عشر، إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال التي حكاها جمع من أهل العلم، منهم الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية والقسطلاني في المواهب اللدنية. 

وهذا الاختلاف الكبير في تاريخ المولد دليل قطعي على أن النبي وأصحابه لم يعيروا هذا اليوم أي اهتمام عندما تمر كل سنة، فضلاً عن أن يخصّها النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أصحابه بمزيد عباده. 

ثالثاً: أن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لما بيَّن سبب صيامه لذلك اليوم، جعل السبب أو العلة مركّبَة، فقال: « قَالَ ذَاكَ يَوْمٌ وُلِدْتُ فِيهِ وَيَوْمٌ بُعِثْتُ » أَوْ« أُنْزِلَ عَلَيَّ فِيهِ » فذكر ثلاثة أسباب، أو بتعبير أصولي، ذكر علّة مركبةً من ثلاث أوصاف، ميلاده، ومبعثه، وإنزال القرآن، والصواب صحّة التعليل بالعلة المركبة، وأنها لا تؤثر إلا إذا اجتمعت الأوصاف المركّبة منها كلها، وعندئذ فلا تجتمع هذه الأوصاف لتكون علة الحكم إلا في يوم الإثنين، فلا تنطبق البتّة على يوم الثاني عشر من ربيع الأول. فإنزال القرآن حدث في ليلة القدر، من شهر رمضان المبارك، بالإجماع كما هو نص القرآن، فهي علّة قاصرة على هذا اليوم، فلا تتعدى إلى غيره. 

رابعاً: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سُئِل عن صيامه، فأجاب، فالحكم إذًا الصيام، والعلّة هي اجتماع الأوصاف الثلاثة، فهل يقاس غير الصيام على الصيام، بمعنى هل يخص يوم الإثنين بعبادة غير الصيام؟ محل نظر، لكن هذا خارج موطن بحثنا، فالشبهة لا تتعلق بتخصيص يوم الإثنين، بل بتخصيص يوم الميلاد، أعني المناسبة السنوية، فلا ينسحب حكم هذا على هذا. 

خامساً: وربما تستحق أن تكون أول مرتكزات هذا الجواب، إلا أننا أخّرنا البحث فيها لأنها طريقة معروفة في الجواب يعتمد عليها كثير ممن ينتسبون إلى السلف الصالح، ممن لا يقرّون الموالد أصلاً، فإذا قرأها من قامت في ذهنه تلك الشبهة أعرض عن هذا الجواب، لأنه صادر ممن لا يقرّون الاحتفالات اعتماداً على جواب معروف، وهو أن السلف لم يفعلوها، فإذا أعرض عن القراءة، قوِيَت الشبهة عنده، وانصرف عن سماع ما يدفعها حتى لو كان بطريق آخر. 

وهذا المرتكز يعتمد على أصل أصيل في فهم هذا الدين، ألا وهو وجوب اتباع فهم السلف الصالح لدين الإسلام، وأدلة وجوب اتباع فهم السلف الصالح كثيرة جداً، أهمّها أن فهم السلف الصالح نفسه إجماع منهم على أن الدين يفهم بهذه الطريقة، فمن فهم الدين بغير هذه الطريقة فقد خالف الإجماع، ومنها أن الأخذ بغير فهمهم، مخالفة لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: « خَيْرُ النَّاسِ قَرْنِي ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ » متفق عليه. 

فجعل خير القرون صحابته، فخيريتهم تتضمن خيرية فهمهم، فلا يجوز العدول عن خير فهم للدين إلى غيره. 

وعليه، فيجب علينا عند النظر والاستدلال -لا سيّما عند طروء شبهة-، أن لا نغفل فهم السلف الصالح للأدلة، وكيف عملوا بها، وما أجمل العبارة التي تقول "لو كان خيرًا لسبقونا إليه"، وقد روي عن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب قوله (من كان مستنّاً فليستن بمن قد مات، أولئك أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا خير هذه الأمة، أبرّها قلوباً، وأعمقها علماً، وأقلها تكلّفاً، قوم اختارهم الله لصحبة صلى الله عليه وسلم ونقل دينه، فتشبّهوا بأخلاقهم وطرائقهم، فهم أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا على الهدى المستقيم) 

فلو كان القول بتخصيص يوم ميلاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم -أعني ميلاده السنوي في شهر ربيع الأول-، بعبادة زائدة لسبقنا إليه السلف الصالح، الصحابة والتابعون، وأتباعهم، لكن لما لم يفعلوا ذلك، عُلِمَ أنه لا خير فيه، وهذا لا يحتاج إلى مزيد استدلال. 

هذا ما تيسّر من الجواب على عين هذه الشبهة، وإلا فمسألة المولد النبوي، وما يحدث فيه، قد أشبعه العلماء بحثاً ودراسة، وهي موجودة متيسرة والحمد لله، نسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن لا يزيغ قلوبنا، وأن يجنبنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن، إنه سميع قريب مجيب الدعاء، انتهى الجواب.

وصلى الله وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.

----------

